# How to get them interested in each other?



## Glass Cat (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a Whitefaced male and a Lutino female who've been together a couple/few weeks now. I have a nestbox in with them and everything is set up, but they show no interest in the nestbox, and while the male is half heartedly courting the female, she shows no interest in him whatsoever. I know that it can sometimes take a while for them to get interested in each other, but is there anything I can do that might help, or that might be hindering them??

Thanks!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

First off, how old are they? Also, I would not give them a nest box until they have mated several times, doing so makes her get in the mood and start laying unfertile eggs. Limit nighttime to 10 hrs, increase high protein, high vitamin, high calcium foods like veggies, fruits, cooked eggs, beans,(see list for safe items under food and nutrition). Some just may never be intrested in eachother. Also, make sure you're prepared to help with lots of time and money incase anything goes wrong. There are several risks and things you should think about before breeding.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with Aly 

also if there is no chemistry between the two , there most likely won't be any mating

also how long have you had them? if you just got them, Definitely don't breed them yet, they need time to get used to their new environment, being in a new environment is stressful, don't want to add to it by them breeding -breeding in itself is stressful


----------



## Glass Cat (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. About 10 years ago, I was breeding and handraising cockatiels but got out of it when I married. Now that my kids are old enough, I'm getting back into it, so I do know a little about it already, and am rereading up about it more and more. Both birds are 1 1/2 yrs old (the male is actually a little closer to 2 yrs). The female I've had for several months now, the male a little over a month. Since I haven't had him long I'll wait a while longer, and then increase their breeding foods and try again.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Just keep trying to boost their daytime, diet and hope they change their mind. I'm going thru that now too. Mine did at one time, but now she changed her mind.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine get about 14 hrs of light , When they're breeding


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's still awfully soon in their relationship to expect fireworks. Maybe she's just playing hard to get! Every good hen does!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> It's still awfully soon in their relationship to expect fireworks. Maybe she's just playing hard to get! Every good hen does!


Ah! So that's what Baby must be doing!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> also if there is no chemistry between the two , there most likely won't be any mating


There are times though when chemistry is weird. Buster and Shodu paid zero attention to each other, and he was actively courting Mims (who prefers Vlad). Then one day Buster made a very slight nod in Shodu's direction and gave about half of a chirp. Three seconds later they were making whoopee. That must be some kind of record for fast courtships! They didn't really form a pair bond until after they'd raised two clutches of chicks, and Buster mostly stopped courting Mims at that point.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong.. but would moving the cage around a bit help at all? I know it helps with some other things, but what about when trying to breed? like in this persons case.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Moving the cage might help if it's moved to an area that's more congenial for breeding. More sunlight, for example. Fewer dogs or rowdy children hanging around. That sort of thing.


----------

